# FireClean debate



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Any of you guys watching the hoopla over fire clean being crisco debate? With all the lab graphs it looks like a vegetable oil of some sort but probably has some kind of synthetic additive that they have figured out. I don't understand all the hoopla. It works so you either buy it or not. Not understanding all this negativity about them using a vegetable oil if that's what they're doing.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

They claim to be a green product, so it cant be a petroleum product. A vegetable oil base would make sense. I agree with you on the it works, so either buy it or don't.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a couple of problems with it. Not because it may or may not be veggy oil. There seems to be some proof now that Vickers and Fireclean are clearly lying in their video advertisement. I'll try to find the link. I may have to wait until I get home.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Read this and see if it changes your mind on what they are doing.

http://www.vuurwapenblog.com/genera...and-omissions/where-theres-smoke-theres-liar/


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure on that. Seems hinkey to change ammo for the "smoke" effect. The product seems to work and i have buddies that say they wouldnt go back to anything else. So its not snake oil, per say. So im kinda at the same spot as before. Thanks for the info though Jim.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If they were going to use vegetable oil, in a high heat producing machine like a pistol or an AR, why wouldn't they use peanut oil or one of the other higher heat resistant ones? The only reason I can think of is so that it does produce smoke and thus the illusion that it is "working". 

Sometimes when you pay a lot of money for something, you do what it takes to make sure it works for you. Like cleaning your gun more often than normal to show less fouling, etc.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

To me $10.00 per oz is a lot for canola oil or whatever it is. I have used CLP and Slip2k for a long time with no issues. I have for the last 4 or 5 months been testing Royal Purple gear oil 75-90w. It seems to stay on very well and is very slick. I am going to run some on my RPK this weekend and get it really hot to see if it gums up has other issues. If not I am going to use it. $20.00 per quart is way better than $10.00 oz.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

muney pit said:


> Not sure on that. Seems hinkey to change ammo for the "smoke" effect. The product seems to work and i have buddies that say they wouldnt go back to anything else. So its not snake oil, per say. So im kinda at the same spot as before. Thanks for the info though Jim.


You're welcome sir.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> To me $10.00 per oz is a lot for canola oil or whatever it is. I have used CLP and Slip2k for a long time with no issues. I have for the last 4 or 5 months been testing Royal Purple gear oil 75-90w. It seems to stay on very well and is very slick. I am going to run some on my RPK this weekend and get it really hot to see if it gums up has other issues. If not I am going to use it. $20.00 per quart is way better than $10.00 oz.


Heck yea, that would be cheaper. I use clp too, even with the pressure from others to move to stuff like fire clean or frog lube. Have heard of ithers useing synthetic motor oils. Lets us know the results if yea would, and damit we need pics of the the gun.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

muney pit said:


> Heck yea, that would be cheaper. I use clp too, even with the pressure from others to move to stuff like fire clean or frog lube. Have heard of ithers useing synthetic motor oils. Lets us know the results if yea would, and *damit we need pics of the the gun.*


 
I'll post them up this weekend.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I watched the video and you can tell the M9 with the FireClean was using a different bullet/powder combo. The case was black from the dirty powder they used while the other ammo cases were clean.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I use FC, and it works as advertised. I shoot dirty cast reloads in the Glock 34, and a lot of 22LR. Rarely do I have to get out more than a paper towel to clean them up. Oh, and looking at gas chromatograph graph like they show isn't at all conclusive. Not even a little (Coming from a 20 year career in the process gas chromatograph industry as a technician)


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I use fireclean and seems to work well for me. I used to use slip2000 and still like it. When I shoot suppressed, my gun parts clean up much easier than before. At some point in the future, I am going to try out some of the other oils I have read about.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Pfft. I just shoot wild hogs and rub their fat on all my bullets. Sad that this board has become a depository for ar15.com, bump firing at the range bullsheet. Can we get back to real firearms and reloading content?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

cadjockey said:


> Pfft. I just shoot wild hogs and rub their fat on all my bullets. Sad that this board has become a depository for ar15.com, bump firing at the range bullsheet. Can we get back to real firearms and reloading content?


N. M.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

cadjockey said:


> Pfft. I just shoot wild hogs and rub their fat on all my bullets. Sad that this board has become a depository for ar15.com, bump firing at the range bullsheet. Can we get back to real firearms and reloading content?


LOL not one word to my knowledge has ever been posted here about bump firing. You are full of it.


----------

